# Disco o Download?



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Avrei una domanda: vorrei prendere Nba2k13, ma sono indeciso se prendere il disco o scaricarlo.

Voi sapreste dirmi se c'è differenza?


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Avrei una domanda: vorrei prendere Nba2k13, ma sono indeciso se prendere il disco o scaricarlo.
> 
> Voi sapreste dirmi se c'è differenza?



Dove devi giocarlo? sull' XBOX?


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Dove devi giocarlo? sull' XBOX?



Ps3


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ps3



Allora, a meno che non sei un collezionista e ti piace tenere i dischi e le confezioni dei giochi ti consiglio di scaricarlo...se lo scarichi ti viene segnato nella cronologia acquisti e quindi se per caso lo cancelli e lo vuoi riscaricare non paghi nulla.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Allora, a meno che non sei un collezionista e ti piace tenere i dischi e le confezioni dei giochi ti consiglio di scaricarlo...se lo scarichi ti viene segnato nella cronologia acquisti e quindi se per caso lo cancelli e lo vuoi riscaricare non paghi nulla.



Ma ci sono differenze a livello di performance? TIpo, è più lento, fai più fatica a giocare online etc?


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma ci sono differenze a livello di performance? TIpo, è più lento, fai più fatica a giocare online etc?



Installare un gioco riduce i caricamenti, aumenta la velocità di lettura delle texture etc...perciò si, installarlo fa fare meno "fatica" alla console, perchè di fatto installando non fai lavorare la lente ottica.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Installare un gioco riduce i caricamenti, aumenta la velocità di lettura delle texture etc...perciò si, installarlo fa fare meno "fatica" alla console, perchè di fatto installando non fai lavorare la lente ottica.



Ah quindi è MEGLIO averlo scaricato? Pensavo il contrario pensa...


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah quindi è MEGLIO averlo scaricato? Pensavo il contrario pensa...



Ti ripeto, a meno che non ti piaccia possedere le custodie e i dischi (fetish da collezionismo insomma  ), è sempre meglio scaricare un gioco.
Comunque dovrebbe esserci la possibilità di installare il gioco dal disco, certo ti servirà sempre il disco per giocare (funge da "autorizzazione") però non fai fare fatica alla console.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, a meno che non ti piaccia possedere le custodie e i dischi (fetish da collezionismo insomma  ), è sempre meglio scaricare un gioco.
> Comunque dovrebbe esserci la possibilità di installare il gioco dal disco, certo ti servirà sempre il disco per giocare (funge da "autorizzazione") però non fai fare fatica alla console.



No no dei feticci mi importa na fava. Grazie mille!


----------



## Harvey (29 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Allora, a meno che non sei un collezionista e ti piace tenere i dischi e le confezioni dei giochi ti consiglio di scaricarlo...se lo scarichi ti viene segnato nella cronologia acquisti e quindi se per caso lo cancelli e lo vuoi riscaricare non paghi nulla.



Perché non implementano questa feature anche su 360


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Perché non implementano questa feature anche su 360





Guarda che esiste da anni e anni sull'XBOX questa opzione.


----------



## Harvey (29 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Guarda che esiste da anni e anni sull'XBOX questa opzione.



Davvero? Avevo il terrore che si perdesse tutto cancellandoli dall'hard disk...

Mi hai aperto un mondo


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Davvero? Avevo il terrore che si perdesse tutto cancellandoli dall'hard disk...
> 
> Mi hai aperto un mondo



La cronologia di ciò che acquisti rimane collegata al tuo profilo (o Gamertag come la vuoi chiamare), se per esempio cancelli oppure addirittura cambi console puoi comunque riscaricare tutto ciò che hai comprato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2013)

Quasi certamente già dalla prossima generazione si farà larghissimo uso del digital purchase,tanto vale abituarsi ora


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quasi certamente già dalla prossima generazione si farà larghissimo uso del digital purchase,tanto vale abituarsi ora



Più che digital purchase si andrà verso il cloud gaming, almeno questa è la politica che vuole seguire Sony.


----------

